# Pics of Starbucks CC (Mocha Brown)



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is my CC in Mocha Brown Pearlcoat Metallic:
More pics to come once the TSW Donington wheels are installed this week. But for now, since I washed the car yesterday:


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*

Why change the wheels. That mocha brown CC sure looks good to me as is.


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (papa_vw)*

I'm sure if those where were only bigger, no doubt it'd sure suit the cc very well! 
Thanks for sharing the pics!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (ccollantes)*

Yep, 17's are just too small even though the design of the Sport wheel is nice. That is why I like the 19" Sienna wheel being offered, very similar to the stockers.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*

This is probably my fav color on the CC right now.
Congrats!










_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 5:12 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## r2s2 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (Cadenza_7o)*

Starbucks? Nein! Nein! Only those of us with Mocha Brown exteriors AND latte macchiato interiors may lay claim to that appellation. Imposter!








P.S. Nice car!


_Modified by r2s2 at 7:07 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (r2s2)*

True, but americans like their coffee black...so black interior works too. Haha.
As for the factory wheels, I like them less and less every day. I'm just not a fan. The spokes are way too thick, and the way they slope inward from the outer lip just doesn't appeal to me. Plus I am sure they are ridiculously heavy so going with a thinner spoked wheel may shave some unsprung weight as a bonus. The Donington looks very much like a stock wheel on this car, so I will just put the stock wheels up for sale and call it a day.


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## BAM~13 (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm debating between one of these and and Audi A6


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (BAM~13)*

Here are the pics with wheels:


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

Now I just need to lower it an inch or so and We'll be set!


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

wheels suit the car very nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*

Thanks man! To be honest, when I first saw the wheel I didn't like it at all. I thought it was just plain boring. But then I started photoshopping various wheels onto the CC and figured I'd just try all of the new 2009 release TSW wheels...and the second I slapped the Donington on the car I fell in love with it. It just looked so "correct" and had just exactly the right style. Has a business class kind of sportiness that I could have never come up with on purpose...it was just the luck of sticking it on in photoshop or I would never have chosen them.
The machined face over gunmetal really suits the chrome accents on the mocha brown car nicely too. I'm happy with them. But like I said, I need to lower it now. I also need to get larger tires, which will hopefully make up for any loss in ride quality I get from lowering it, and hopefully will get my speedometer reading correctly. It is about 5 mph fast at 50 mph with the stock tires on.


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

My 06 GLI over-reads horribly so it's definitely a VW thing. I agree with you about the style fitting well with the lines of the car - it definitely works.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*

I just ordered some sunshine for Denver. Can u pls post pix with the sun out?
Nice color... sleek car!!!


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (Cadenza_7o)*

I will do that this weekend, just for you! It gets those nice "root beer" highlights when direct sunlight hits it.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*

How in the crap is your speedo so far off with stock tires? I can understand if there is a little stretch from wider wheels but not enough to make it 5mph at 50.


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (Veedubin02)*

It was that far off with the stock wheels. It is the same ammount off with the new wheels.
Volkswagen put the wrong size tires on the car for the speedometer's calibration. It appears that with 1 inch larger diameter tires, we'd be pretty close to right on.


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*

i hope to pick up my sport on monday. mocha is 3rd choice behind light brown choice 1, and white gold #2. i love the color, but i have a 700' long stone driveway







gotta stay with a light color!
congrats on a sweet car!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtomHeart* »_It was that far off with the stock wheels. It is the same ammount off with the new wheels.
Volkswagen put the wrong size tires on the car for the speedometer's calibration. It appears that with 1 inch larger diameter tires, we'd be pretty close to right on.

How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtomHeart* »_It was that far off with the stock wheels. It is the same ammount off with the new wheels.
Volkswagen put the wrong size tires on the car for the speedometer's calibration. It appears that with 1 inch larger diameter tires, we'd be pretty close to right on.

.
.
i too am curious of your findings








i do know that the tiguan runs approximately .8" larger rolling diameter. (according to tire specs found on TIRERACK).
this makes sense if vw got the CC wrong.(1" too small) 
lets hope this runs true, therefore allowing me to swap my tig and CC aftermarket wheels back and forth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (Veedubin02)*

I have two GPS units that tell you the speed you're travelling based on satellite tracking, and they both agree with eachother, and not with the speedometer in the CC. Oddly they also both agreed perfectly with my last car's speedometer. Therefore, the conclusion I must draw from that is that Volkswagen's speedometer is incorrect since it is the one out of 4 that does not read the same speed.
My last car's speedometer was also dead on with speed radar units that the police put up by the side of the road. That fact validates the GPS readings, and last car's speedo...and supports my view that Volkswagen has a very optimistic speedometer in this CC.
By using the tire calculator at http://www.discounttire.com I was able to determine that a tire about 1" larger corrects the speedometer to match the GPS units which I've already validated the accuracy of.


_Modified by AtomHeart at 6:26 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ever think you may just have a poorly calibrated unit? You can get it recalibrated instead of buying bigger tires. I am pretty sure that when I got my speeding ticket the cops clocked me at the speed my speedo was reading.


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

I'll try that, but I'm pretty sure the story is going to be that the speedometer is not adjustable and is just an electronic calculation based on RPM. We'll see what the service department has to say though. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (Cadenza_7o)*

As requested, here are pics in the full on sunshine: They are a tad over-exposed because the car is so dark and my camera is trying to correct for that.


----------



## b-double-e (May 30, 2004)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*

nice, unfortunately, photos do this color NO JUSTICE!
i'd have picked mocha if i didnt have a ridiculously long stone driveway!


----------



## noslushbox (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't even seen one in this color yet


----------



## jlhct (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (noslushbox)*

I brought my '07 Jetta in for service today, and I saw one in this color with tan leather (or leatherette, couldn't tell)
It looked GREAT! I just kept staring at it with my tounge hangin out *LAUGH*
This is a VERY nice color!


----------



## AtomHeart (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: (jlhct)*

Thank you. I just wish I could get my camera to capture it better.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: (AtomHeart)*

I still have not seen this color on the road or at a dealer's lot. 
Thanks for the pix!


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

Definitely my favorite color... we couldn't find one close by with the options/interior I wanted so I got a killer deal on the showroom 2010 white. But damn, every time I see a pic of my uhhum your mocha brown I have second thoughts. Well done.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks great. I've been wanting to see this color for a while.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtomHeart* »_It was that far off with the stock wheels. It is the same ammount off with the new wheels.
Volkswagen put the wrong size tires on the car for the speedometer's calibration. It appears that with 1 inch larger diameter tires, we'd be pretty close to right on.

In another thread, someone pointed out that the rolling radius was the same for the 17 & 18" VW wheels.


----------



## Jonmedic (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (torpeau)*

I could be wrong here, but I seem to remember reading something in another thread about this. It said something about some law in Europe that says speedos have to read higher than the actual speed or that they can't read over or something like that. I'm not real sure since I can't remember what thread it was in.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice color! I have the same but in VR6 4 Motion.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

I've no fewer than 6 different VWs over the past 15 years and all have read 3-5 mph higher than actual, depending on speed. You can thank them when it saves you from a ticket, which it has for me on several occasions.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (AtomHeart)*

Those Mocha Brown CC's sure look great. I had looked at the Volkswagen web site and used the build configuration option on the CC. In that setting, I liked the light brown metallic and the shadow blue really well. However I had my 04 Passat in for service at Findlay VW on Friday and was checking out the new CC's while waiting. The mocha brown really impressed me more in person than seeing it in photos or on the VW website. Also, the white gold color looked a lot better in person too than it does in photos or on the website as well.
Great looking car. Enjoy it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (Jonmedic)*

Looks great! I love CCs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Pics of Starbucks CC (papa_vw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

